#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Μοντελοποίηση ισόγειου κτηρίου από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία

## panmyr

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα, έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με την προσομοίωση ισόγειου κτίσματος από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία με ξύλινη στέγη, δίχως πλάκα σκυροδέματος στην οροφή, με το module του Fespa.

Α) Στην περίπτωση όπου δεν υπάρχει πλάκα σκυροδέματος στην οροφή, δεν εφαρμόζω δυναμική ανάλυση με μετατόπιση μαζών αλλά με στρεπτικά ζεύγη, καθώς δεν υπάρχει διαφραγματική λειτουργία; Mε βάσει αυτό http://lhlogismiki.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1702, και ακολουθώ την διαδικασία που αναφέρει ο συνάδελφος σχετικά με την ομαδοποίηση των κόμβων στην οροφή;

B)Σε ότι αφορά τις δεσμικές ράβδους των πεσσών με τις δοκούς, η defaultτιμή είναι 25/300, και χρησιμοποιούνται για την προσομοίωση της ακαμψίας των πεσσών, σωστά; Έτσι για πάχος τοιχοποιίας 30cm, προτείνετε διατομή δεσμικής ράβδου 30/300; Τυχόν μείωση των διαστάσεων της δεσμικής ράβδου, όπως αναφέρεται στο manualγια την τοιχοποιία είναι ρεαλιστική αντιμετώπιση του ενδεχόμενου προβλήματος;

Γ)Για την εισαγωγή του φορτίου της στέγης, διαβάζω ότι αρκει να γίνει εισαγωγή κατανεμημένου φορτίου στις δοκούς 9Kn/mή 15Kn/m. Τι γνώμη έχετε; Το παραπάνω φορτίο πρέπει να εισαχθεί και στις δεσμικές ράβδους των πεσσών, σωστά;

Συγνώμη αν έγινα κουραστικός, σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και δεν διαθέτω το module του Fespa για φέρουσα τοιχοποιία θα έλεγα τα εξής:

Α) Χρησιμοποίησε απλοποιημένη φασματική μέθοδο (ισοδύναμη στατική) αντί της πλήρους φασματικής όπως είναι και η μέθοδος των στρεπτικών ζευγών.
Μπορείς να κάνεις επαλήθευση με το χέρι της κατανομής των φορτίων.
Πώς αλήθεια λαμβάνεται υπόψη το διάφραγμα στη φέρουσα τοιχοποιία από το Fespa καθότι τώρα δεν έχουμε δοκούς από Ο/Σ;

Β) Δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία το πλάτος παρά το ύψος που μπαίνει στην τρίτη δύναμη στον υπολογισμό της ροπής αδράνειας (b*h^3/12).

Γ) Θα το έκανα με το χέρι για έλεγχο. Προσοχή στις δίρριχτες στέγες! 
Εκτός των μονίμων θα υπάρχουν και κινητά κατανεμημένα φορτία (χιόνι+άνεμος)

Ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένα φορτία στέγης:
g (μόνιμο) = ~1,3 kN/m²
q (κινητό) = 2,0 kN/m² στις συνήθεις περιπτώσεις (δες τον Κανονισμό Φορτίσεων του 1945)

----------


## tasos

Καλησπερα

Σε περιπτωση που καποιο προγραμμα φερουσας τοιχοποιιας( δεν αναφερω ονομα για λογους διαφημισης) διαθετει πεπερασμενα στοιχεια κελυφους(χωρικα) αλλα κανει αναλυση μονο με απλοποιημενη φασματικη και δεν διαθετει την δυναμικη φασματικη μεθοδο, δεν ειναι αποτρεπτικος παραγοντας μη αγορας του απο την στιγμη που η Α.Φ.Μ απαιτει διαφραγματα?
Στην περιπτωση μου εχω μια μελετη διωροφου κτιριου φερουσας τοιχοποιιας οπου ο 2 οροφος εχει αυτοφερομενη ξυλινη στεγη κ συνεπως οχι διαφραγμα, συνεπως δεν μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω
Οπως επισης αν ειχα ενα κτιριο με ξυλινα πατωματα παλι δεν θα γινοτανε με Α.Φ.Μ

Εκτος κ αν θεωρησουμε οτι επειδη στα πετρινα κτιρια το 80% της μαζας ειναι συγκεντρωμενη στους τοιχους και λογω οτι το προγραμμα διαθετει πεπερασμενα μπορω να εφαρμοσω Α.Φ.Μ οπου οι σεισμικες δυναμεις θα εφαρμοστουν στους τοιχους ομοιομορφα καθυψος τους χωρις ετσι να ειναι αποτρεπτικη η ελλειψη διαφραγματος για εφαρμογη Α.Φ.Μ

Η αποψή σας?

----------

